
U.S. proposal to collect travelers' passwords alarms privacy experts - rocho
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3167932/security/us-proposal-to-collect-travelers-passwords-alarms-privacy-experts.html
======
joe_developer
I use a password manager which generates a random password for my accounts
(and I don't take my computer with me), would they turn me away at the border?

------
anonymous_iam
Sharing your password most likely violates the TOS and could subject you to
felony prosecution under the CFAA.

